# Egg prices and Avian Flu



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Record jump in egg prices, more coming - Jul. 16, 2015



> Egg prices are expected to continue to rise as producers scramble to respond to the ongoing shortage caused by the Avian flu.
> The U.S. Department of Labor reported Wednesday that the price for wholesale chicken eggs had increased by 84.5% from May to June - the largest single-month jump since 1937, when the feds first started keeping records.


Think about the amount of products you buy that contain eggs. Purchasing power is a game changer, so who is going to get the most eggs? The average person on the street or the company that buys huge quantities? With all the items that contain eggs and the price jumping so much in such a short period of time will that affect your budget?

I know some of you have chickens do you have enough to provide all the eggs you need? If you have extra do you sell them or are you now freezing them? What will you do if your area gets hit with the Avian Flu and you have to dispose of all your poultry?

If you don't have chickens are you considering getting a few chickens or ducks so you will have eggs?

I am thinking of getting a few more ducks in addition to the ones we got yesterday, in my opinion they are easier to take care of and my nephews like the eggs better.

If the Avian Flu was getting close to your area would you keep your poultry and hope it doesn't affect yours or would you process your poultry so that it isn't a total loss?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting. I have two neighbors that I get eggs from. I guess if I were raising poultry and the Avian flu seemed unavoidable in my area, I would process the batch because something is better than nothing. Besides, we love chicken and duck.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Interesting. I have two neighbors that I get eggs from. I guess if I were raising poultry and the Avian flu seemed unavoidable in my area, I would process the batch because something is better than nothing. Besides, we love chicken and duck.


I would enjoy some more recipes for duck. Would you mind posting in the recipe area what your favorite duck recipe is?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Egg prices in Michigan are at a all time high. My free range eggs still are going for 2.50 per dozen but.... maybe not for long.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Egg prices in Michigan are at a all time high. My free range eggs still are going for 2.50 per dozen but.... maybe not for long.


Free range eggs go for 3.50 - 5.00 a dozen here


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

We're still getting them for $1-2 / dozen for free range, depending on how the local hens have been feeling. Got a couple extra dozen oiled for longer-term storage when they were going for $1 last week. Plus we use powdered for cooking, since we opened one long-term storage pack to get comfortable with using them before we bought several cans. So no shortage here.

I hope to keep ducks when we move to the BOL full time; but we don't keep them here in town.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Spice said:


> We're still getting them for $1-2 / dozen for free range, depending on how the local hens have been feeling. Got a couple extra dozen oiled for longer-term storage when they were going for $1 last week. Plus we use powdered for cooking, since we opened one long-term storage pack to get comfortable with using them before we bought several cans. So no shortage here.
> 
> I hope to keep ducks when we move to the BOL full time; but we don't keep them here in town.


We keep Khaki Campbells for the eggs and Pekins for the meat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I get my eggs from a friend's wife. She has chickens and sells the eggs for 3.00 per dozen. 

Another friend has ducks and thinks those are the best eggs, ever! To me, they are a tad too rich.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm paying $1.50 for free range eggs, our egg man has 50 birds, they are laying like crazy. I could get 10 dozen a week at $1.50 per, no probs.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We were paying almost $4 for 18 eggs at Walmart. But since the prices are so high at the store we found a friend selling eggs for $2 a dozen and ordered two. I think fresher is better for you anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Free eggs from Mrs Slippy's dad. Of course he thinks I am going to take some chickens off his hands but I've been putting it off. I just can't seem to get the time to build a coop. (Mrs Slippy says if I got off the computer every once in a while I would have the time! What does she know?)


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I buy my eggs for $2 a dozen from a friend of mine. They're organic, free range, antibiotic/hormone free. Just made an omelette this morning with some. 

Another friend of mine pays $4 a dozen at the store 

I used to have chickens, but my dogs got to them. When I get the time, I will rebuild the coop


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Store bought organic free range eggs have been seen as high as 7.00 + a dozen here. And really. .... they dont compare with my eggs. The definition of free range is pretty broad when it comes to store bought.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We had already planned on bring hens back to the place. They are doing well and growing fast . It won't be long and no more trips to the store for eggs . We do like our eggs around here .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The best duck I've had was in Paris about 2 blocks from the Notre Dame Cathedral. This isn't that restaurants exact recipe but try this Duck à l'Orange Recipe -Jacques Pépin | Food & Wine


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My eggs have not went up in pricing. But just before the holiday week end we usually raise the price and the bring it back down after a few days. There alway seams to be an inocuos problem with egg production before the holidays.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Chinese people were selling eggs to raise funds during the recent stock market crash because they could not sell stocks. That crashed the prices of eggs in China.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I buy all our eggs from a coworker that has chickens. He charges me $2 a dozen. Even if they costed more than what the store wants I would still buy them because they taste better and I know they are fresh and chemical free. I really like when we get a double yolker! Every now and then I buy him some egg cartons and he'll give a few dozen in trade.


----------

